# Question about Spitfire Plugin



## Niah2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello guys,

Is is possible assign different midi channels to different sounds in the spitfire audio plugin like you do with kontakt?

Meaning in one kontakt instance you load up a bunch of patches and you assign each patch to a different midi channel. Do you have to load each spitfire plugin instance for every patch? :-|

Thank you


----------



## paulthomson (Jan 26, 2020)

The answer is yes and no! *at the moment* it’s not fully multi timbral - however you can use it switching via midi channel like this:


----------



## Niah2 (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you Paul !


----------

